
Show HN: A curated collection of 100 academic articles on VC and fundraising - francisj
http://studying.vc
======
francisj
Author here - I made this collection as part of my PhD research. I'll be
adding some references to the studies to this awesome project:
[https://medium.com/startup-grind/help-build-the-open-
guide-t...](https://medium.com/startup-grind/help-build-the-open-guide-to-
startup-fundraising-b1c206da808f#.d92b1b1m2)

Follow @studyingVC for updates on new items, highlights from the collection,
and (coming soon!) Medium articles and podcasts discussing the most relevant
new research to investors and founders.

